# Purchasing Georgie Boy RV - MPG question



## TexasCple (Aug 18, 2021)

We found a 1998 Georgie Boy with a cummings diesel & Alison Auto. The owner don't know what kind of MPG it gets. Does anyone here know? I googled it and have found nothing. 

Also, if you have any advice about this particular model, I am all ears.


----------

